# What's your big mountain stick ?



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi !
Currently riding a Burton Deep Thinker as my freeride stick (not my only board) and LOVING IT. 
BUT: Im looking for something that can handle steeps/drops/load of powder more than my DT.
Also, would prefer something that won't feel like a plank...I know for big mountain stiff is better but if you guys know something that can handle all of what I mentionned while being a minimum playful please say !

Im a lightweight at 155lbs/5ft10.5/10US but I have no problem handling bigboy boards (like a Pentaquark for example).

Thankss


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes The Y could work, or Lib x Lost Rocket.

Rome Blur is exactly what you want except for only being good, not great in loads of powder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't recommend specific men's boards, can just offer some general comments/experiences, which may narrow - or widen - your selection.

The needed stiffness depends on the speed, and variability of snow on the runs. If you want to ride big mtn mainly fast, and ice-pow-ice is expected to change ever odd corner/chute, stiff is better, sure. More speed means more force, i.e. more stiffness is needed to get a reliable response. Add no-fall zones into the mix, and reliability is key. But that's not the only type of big mtn, not the only way to ride it 

One can ride the same steep run a tad slower with a non-plankish board just fine. Or, if there's nothing but a perfect pow cover? No ice, no crusts, no windblown ridges? Then a medium flex board is fine as well even at speed.

Like, I used to ride Jones Flagship/Solution/Hovercraft for big mtn riding several years in places like Alps, Svalbard, Alaska (heli trips), but they became a bit of a one trick pony to me due to their stiffness. Awesomely reliablye in tricky terrain, yes, but also bulky. I recently swapped to upper medium flex boards (like a NS Lady West, or Radical Lady Lion) and found out that they are totally capable and fun to ride most bc terrain. I won't go as full throttle with them as I'd to with the Flag, but sized decently (LW I ride in 156 at 125lbs), also a medium-stiffish flex CRC board can be fun riding drops and steep faces.

Then there's the terrain/snow quality aspect. Like: if I ride at home, I know +/- what snow I will face on a specific day/run and can choose accordingly. A short icy entrance into a couloir in the shade opening up to a wide open steep chute is no problem for the Lady West. But... if I'd do a heli trip to a mountain I don't know, and I may end up standing at the drop-in of a long steep couloir with dozens of vertical feet of ice? I'd rather have my stiff Flagship which will never overbend under the high pressure billy goating my way through that tricky spot.

Hubby rides a Carbon Flagship and Nidecker Mellow. To him, (bit of a speed deamon) it depends mainly on the snow type which one works best. The Mellow is great in deep pow. It isn't a soft board, but... in spring time when snow is firmer, and given enough speed, it becomes too soft to him (tends to overbend), which OTOH isn't an issue in deep pow. So again... it depends on snow and riding type, wether a plank is needed.

Another aspect is the shape. Whereas short-tailed boards are great in narrow couliors, easy to billy goat in steep narrow sections, for jumping drops OTOH, I prefer a board with some tail (the short-tailed ones offer too little stability at landings in deep to me, but that could be lack of skills on my side).

To me, most important thing in a big mtn board is the big nose. I like to ride fast, so the nose _must_ reliably float, or I risk to tomahawk in case the nose submarines (which can be very uncomfortable in steeps, lol). And I only ride one direction. Thus, the nose shape is the first thing I check selecting boards. However, that's my preference. Yours may be different . But it's important that you think of such aspects/preferences/riding styles when looking for YOUR board and gauging recommendations from other riders.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+1^ what she said. Especially the part about the big nose. Currently have a Nidecker Mega Light, Burton Barracuda and an Endeavour AT. All have a big nose that Neni talks about. I would not consider a Big Mountain board without it.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I picked up an Arbor Annex 163MW....the thing rips. Had it in Park City and Whistler on powder days and VT on an icy day. It bombs groomers and floats in powder with ease.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a fairly soft big mountain board, Signal's Tailgunner 166. I like it so much I have both solid and split versions. It's soft enough to absolutely throw around in the trees, but big and wide and stable enough to charge more technical terrain. My first days on it were spent destroying icy hardpack waiting for it to dump. These days, I mostly bring it out for the snorkel days. It handles drops great, and is absolutely unsinkable. Early in the day, it blasts through bowls and open faces. Once the resort gets chopped out, I'm charging tree runs and sidecountry lines. 

I think the larger size allows for a softer flexing board that can still charge. Neni mentioned she rides a 156 @ 125#. I think the extra size really adds capability to an otherwise soft deck. 

I used to ride a 166 flagship, and really didn't like it in the trees. The early generation I had was pretty stiff, and seemed to prioritize stability over maneuverability. The Tailgunner is more set back, has more taper and a bigger nose, and is significantly softer. After my first run on the Tailgunner, I got rid of the Flagship and never looked back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Signal Wow, Burton Sensei, Lib Lost Rocket or Goldmember, Weston 10th, Nidecker Mellow. All of those at your size and not being gnar beef will do great as freeride boards. I own a Wow.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That Wow looks sick! Love the spoon nose on that shape. I'd be really interested in your thoughts on how it rides.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Angry Snowboarder has a review. I felt like it was a little more nimble than he did personally, but so far pretty similar thoughts, Dave described it well in the promo vid. Cliff dropping Cadillac.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey you girls want a big stick? 

-Cheech


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Furberg freeride. You won't regret the choice. Unlike any other freeride board I've ridden. I've ridden flagship, hovercraft, lib billy goat, Rome blur so not the most diverse but the larger scr and reverse sidecut at the tips provide unparalleled stability at speed (I've hit 73mph according to my app) while still being maneuverable in tight spots at slow/jump turn speeds.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

If you want a playful freeride, have a look on Endeavor Archetype. A medium flex, big sidecut (so stable at speed), camber profile, floats well, great pop. Love that board.

I have a very limited experience with my bud’s Flagship 2020 (fuck these lockdowns now) but the initial impression also fits the bill.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> If you want a playful freeride, have a look on Endeavor Archetype. A medium flex, big sidecut (so stable at speed), camber profile, floats well, great pop. Love that board.


Agreed. The Archetype is an amazing free ride board...it’s gonna be my daily driver this season.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Used to be a 164 CustomX. Not much powder where I rode back then though.
Now it's small icy hill so no need for such a monster.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm
Burton Dump Truck, Landlord or Cheetah for fast, stable but pretty sweet pow turning and surfy floats.

Endeavor Archetype for kind of the same but more playful and less floaty.

Cheetah and Dump Truck are quiver boards, not really single board for everything kinda deal. Landlord, and Archetype can be single boards for everything not park.

If i had to choose only one, it's Landlord.

So from the current lineups and a complement to Deep Thinker... maybe the Hometown Hero, a Korua or a Rome Powder Div.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So what do those ^ boards all have in common?

Camber (with early rise), reasonable effective edge, setback, taper and a bit past ~mid-stiff.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> If you want a playful freeride, have a look on Endeavor Archetype. A medium flex, big sidecut (so stable at speed), camber profile, floats well, great pop. Love that board.


The Archetype looks insanely fun, im just worried that it won't do well on steeper lines/choppy snow ?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Hmmm
> 
> So from the current lineups and a complement to Deep Thinker... maybe the Hometown Hero, a Korua or a Rome Powder Div.


Rode a Korua and didn't like it, I don't know why though on paper they're a perfect fit for me. Never heard of the Rome Powder Division before but will look into it cause it looks pretty fun !


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

BXNoob said:


> Rode a Korua and didn't like it, I don't know why though on paper they're a perfect fit for me. Never heard of the Rome Powder Division before but will look into it cause it looks pretty fun !


Pow division has transmogrified into this year's Stale Fish and Service Dog. Stale Fish is slightly stiffer, otherwise not much difference. I've got a Stale Fish I'm dying to ride. It doesn't look like a freeride board to me but at your size it might be.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BXNoob said:


> Rode a Korua and didn't like it, I don't know why though on paper they're a perfect fit for me. Never heard of the Rome Powder Division before but will look into it cause it looks pretty fun !


Maybe because they're (Korua) wider, stiffer and more damp than Burton boards/ And specially the Deep Thinker which is very agile/lively.

From the new Burton lineup actually there's a new board called Straight Chutter which sounds a lot more like what you're looking for. But... I've never tried it so no idea. Looking at the numbers though, it looks great.



BXNoob said:


> The Archetype looks insanely fun, im just worried that it won't do well on steeper lines/choppy snow ?


It's not a 100% charge through chop board, but for having so much pop and reasonable flex it is quite stable (likely because of the extra width, camber and good effective edge.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Maybe because they're (Korua) wider, stiffer and more damp than Burton boards/ And specially the Deep Thinker which is very agile/lively.
> 
> From the new Burton lineup actually there's a new board called Straight Chutter which sounds a lot more like what you're looking for.


Oh that's probably it ! I hate it when I don't feel anything under foot...Damn you're good lol. The Straight Chuter is in my list too, it's just really pricey. At the moment im looking at the Archetype (thanks to you guys), the Straight Chuter, the K2 Alchemist and the Flagship (worried it will won't be a "fun" board and only happy when doing some serious lines) !


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The new Flagship is more lively than damp (similar to the Archetype) but not chattery at all (the initial impression only but really felt so on moguls).

Koruas are on the damper side but not as damp as the Pentaquark you’ve ridden (I’m yet to ride it but I’ve spent a lot of time on the UNW8).

If you enjoy the Penta and its dampness, it’s probably not the dampness in the Koruas that you don’t like. It’s more likely the sidecut/width/taper.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BXNoob said:


> Oh that's probably it ! I hate it when I don't feel anything under foot...Damn you're good lol. The Straight Chuter is in my list too, it's just really pricey. At the moment im looking at the Archetype (thanks to you guys), the Straight Chuter, the K2 Alchemist and the Flagship (worried it will won't be a "fun" board and only happy when doing some serious lines) !


Yeah you have a good range of boards to consider there.

Archetype is probably the most freestyle/freeride oriented.
Straight Chuter will likely be something familiar relative to Deep Thinker just more big lines oriented. And I actually just read the Burton description and seems like it's a Danny Davis designed board. So yeah... Deep Thinker is a versatile all mtn/freestyle board that he rides and Straight Chuter what he would go with on bigger mountains. Only problem is that that is.. too much Danny Davis.
K2 and Flagship definitely the stiffest.

I think it is important that you mention WHAT YOU CONSIDER BIG MOUNTAIN. That way people give you stuff that relates to what/where you actually want to ride.

Do you mean Revelstoke? Kicking Horse? Alaska?
or black runs at Cypress Mountain? hehe

Also, if you tried a Korua but on the terrain you normally don't consider big mountain, then yeah it's going to feel weird. Same as if you rode a Flagship.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

F1EA said:


> I think it is important that you mention WHAT YOU CONSIDER BIG MOUNTAIN. That way people give you stuff that relates to what/where you actually want to ride.
> 
> Do you mean Revelstoke? Kicking Horse? Alaska?
> or black runs at Cypress Mountain? hehe


For me big mountain is Kicking Horse and 40degree+ lines !


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> The new Flagship is more lively than damp (similar to the Archetype) but not chattery at all (the initial impression only but really felt so on moguls).
> 
> Koruas are on the damper side but not as damp as the Pentaquark you’ve ridden (I’m yet to ride it but I’ve spent a lot of time on the UNW8).
> 
> If you enjoy the Penta and its dampness, it’s probably not the dampness in the Koruas that you don’t like. It’s more likely the sidecut/width/taper.


I love the dampness of my Penta but that’s because its for carving! When im not carving I prefer the lively feel of my Deep Thinker. Is that weird ? Lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BXNoob said:


> For me big mountain is Kicking Horse and 40degree+ lines !


Just read some descriptions about that place and had a looked at the trail map. Looks like an interesting place... maybe like Cham or Verbier? 🤔


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

neni said:


> Just read some descriptions about that place and had a looked at the trail map. Looks like an interesting place... maybe like Cham or Verbier? 🤔


There are some serious lines at KH for sure. It was one of the stops of the Freeride World Tour


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BXNoob said:


> For me big mountain is Kicking Horse and 40degree+ lines !


oh I'm going there at the end of Jan/Feb hah

Doing Revelstoke and Kicking Horse. Will be based at Revlestoke for ~10days but will be making the drive to KH a few times. I'm brining Dump Truck, Cheetah and Landlord as per what I said earlier 

Straight Chuter or Flagship should be solid for that place. Flagship if you like stiff and stable boards and will concentrate more on just going fast than playing around... Straight C if you like more of a stable but agile/playful board and will also find some trees. Neither is going to be really cheap but maybe you can find something similar from previous yrs. Archetype is cheaper, but I think it's a bit too much freestyle and bouncy/poppy.

Geez even the K2 Alchemist is not cheap, even though K2 normally has pretty good prices. But freeride boards are typically the most expensive because they throw in all the tech the company has...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Just read some descriptions about that place and had a looked at the trail map. Looks like an interesting place... maybe like Cham or Verbier? 🤔


Yeah KH is no joke.

It's very close to Revelstoke (only ~2hr drive), which is also pretty serious terrain; but KH is towards the Alberta and Banff border so a little bit more alpine/rocky than typical BC interior, but still plenty of gladed terrain. From what I have seen of Chamonix/Verbier those are a bit more all out alpine.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Stranda descender, Gentemstick slasher, Rossi xv, Furberg all mtn, Prior mfr


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> Stranda descender, Gentemstick slasher, Rossi xv, Furberg all mtn, Prior mfr


Yeah I would've already bought 3 Gentemstick if I didn't need to sell a kidney to be able to afford one lol The descender looks nice but I don't know much about Stranda and there's no info about the board...Rossi XV would be a nice board if I only wanted to do some serious riding but that's not the case...My friend tried a Furberg and found it really efficient but boring.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

F1EA said:


> oh I'm going there at the end of Jan/Feb hah
> 
> Doing Revelstoke and Kicking Horse. Will be based at Revlestoke for ~10days but will be making the drive to KH a few times. I'm brining Dump Truck, Cheetah and Landlord as per what I said earlier
> 
> ...


Ya the K2 is pretty much the Bentley in terms of tech so im not mad at the price. Just looks a little too stiff. I think the Straight Chuter will be my choice in the end cause I always had 1-2 burton in my quiver and I always loved them and I never rode a Jones.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I do highly recommend the Alchemist. It wasn't a gnar stiff freeride board and I came away from my short time on it very impressed. It was just a super easy board to get on and it felt composed and dialed. More time on it would be required to determine top five status, but it has a good chance of being in that list for me.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Nivek said:


> I do highly recommend the Alchemist. It wasn't a gnar stiff freeride board and I came away from my short time on it very impressed. It was just a super easy board to get on and it felt composed and dialed. More time on it would be required to determine top five status, but it has a good chance of being in that list for me.


Do you think it would make a nice playful freeride board for steep runs/powder/spinning off drops ?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Indubitably


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

BXNoob said:


> Yeah I would've already bought 3 Gentemstick if I didn't need to sell a kidney to be able to afford one lol The descender looks nice but I don't know much about Stranda and there's no info about the board...Rossi XV would be a nice board if I only wanted to do some serious riding but that's not the case...My friend tried a Furberg and found it really efficient but boring.


Think stranda had some reps in canada, and a dealer in NA, but who knows these days. The one I tested had a nice sidecut for carving, not too stiff and massive pop, but dunno if it was the final version. You seem to have the others figured out, so shouldn't be too hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> Rode a Korua and didn't like it, I don't know why though on paper they're a perfect fit for me. Never heard of the Rome Powder Division before but will look into it cause it looks pretty fun !


Which Korua did you ride?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Which Korua did you ride?


Rode the Pencil. It was like my Burton Deep Thinker but less agile in MY experience. I don't have the same carving style as the people I see riding Korua so that may be why. In powder it was better than my DT for sure though.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> Rode the Pencil. It was like my Burton Deep Thinker but less agile in MY experience. I don't have the same carving style as the people I see riding Korua so that may be why. In powder it was better than my DT for sure though.


Never been on the Deep Thinker, but the Pencil has a longer radius sidecut towards the tail. If you step on the front foot into the turns it turns faster. Then as you move back it holds the shape of the turn instead of tightening it up. At least that's how I experience it. I'm not an expert carver.

The runs when you have good enough snow and lots of space it's riding a galloping spitfire! I ride the plus version and never tried the "classic" version. I do find the board very demanding on the knees in bad snow.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Never been on the Deep Thinker, but the Pencil has a longer radius sidecut towards the tail. If you step on the front foot into the turns it turns faster. Then as you move back it holds the shape of the turn instead of tightening it up. At least that's how I experience it. I'm not an expert carver.
> 
> The runs when you have good enough snow and lots of space it's riding a galloping spitfire! I ride the plus version and never tried the "classic" version. I do find the board very demanding on the knees in bad snow.


Im no expert either ! It probably takes more time than I had to get used to a Korua. The DT is just "nicer" from the start. I do ride with a heavy front foot but sometimes a board is just "not it" ! I would recommend Koruas even if I ended up liking my Burton more.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> Im no expert either ! It probably takes more time than I had to get used to a Korua. The DT is just "nicer" from the start. I do ride with a heavy front foot but sometimes a board is just "not it" ! I would recommend Koruas even if I ended up liking my Burton more.


I hear you. When I first rode my Pencil I had manchester groomers and fell in love after half a run. But.... I think if I had stepped on to my Tracer for the first time that day I would probably have liked it even more. In the right conditions my Pencil is my favorite board, but sometimes you just want a board you can step on and have an easy time.

I think what I like about the Pencil is that it holds the turn shape very well, so it keeps up the speed though the turn. It's going to be interesting to ride the Bullet Train.

I've tried some Stranda boards and they are very nice, by the way. If someone says the Descender is nice, I'd take their world for it.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

BXNoob said:


> Hi !
> Currently riding a Burton Deep Thinker as my freeride stick (not my only board) and LOVING IT.
> BUT: Im looking for something that can handle steeps/drops/load of powder more than my DT.
> Also, would prefer something that won't feel like a plank...I know for big mountain stiff is better but if you guys know something that can handle all of what I mentionned while being a minimum playful please say !
> ...


You ride EST bindings with your Deep Thinker? If so, what do you and the community think about the Burton Fish 2020?

So far I have ridden the following boards on a Heli, Cat or Snow Machine day, Lib Tech Round Nose Fish, Burton Fish, Jones Ultracraft, GNU Swallow Tail Carver, and Lib tech Orca. I have also taken a T.Rice Pro and a Banana into the backcountry, highly suggest a powder board, something directional, with a short to no tail, , set back stance medium to stiff stiffness. I personally like a thinner board to help transitioning between turns in deep snow. Normally like some rocker between my feet, but more and more boards are going camber. Korua, Lost Rocket, Ejack.... and others.

I had a Jones Ultracraft and hated it because it was so stiff, so I understand what you mean. Im also pretty close to your size, 165lb, 5'9" size 10.5 boot. Recently ordered a Korua Dart, see how it compares to others, Im very hesitant about a powder board with that much camber but seems to be what the big dogs are riding...


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

thecadgod said:


> You ride EST bindings with your Deep Thinker? If so, what do you and the community think about the Burton Fish 2020?
> 
> So far I have ridden the following boards on a Heli, Cat or Snow Machine day, Lib Tech Round Nose Fish, Burton Fish, Jones Ultracraft, GNU Swallow Tail Carver, and Lib tech Orca. I have also taken a T.Rice Pro and a Banana into the backcountry, highly suggest a powder board, something directional, with a short to no tail, , set back stance medium to stiff stiffness. I personally like a thinner board to help transitioning between turns in deep snow. Normally like some rocker between my feet, but more and more boards are going camber. Korua, Lost Rocket, Ejack.... and others.
> 
> I had a Jones Ultracraft and hated it because it was so stiff, so I understand what you mean. Im also pretty close to your size, 165lb, 5'9" size 10.5 boot. Recently ordered a Korua Dart, see how it compares to others, Im very hesitant about a powder board with that much camber but seems to be what the big dogs are riding...


To be completely honest...I think you’re way more advanced than me and more experienced so I don’t know if my opinion will help lol
Yea I ride EST and love it. Never rode the Fish 2020. If you already rode the Burton Fish, I don’t think there’s that much of a difference with the 3D version 2020 except « the spoon » bend which can only make it better in powder. (All the specs are EXACTLY the same). I never rode Rocker between the feet so my biased opinion would be: Don’t be scared of cambered board for powder, they’re great. But then again I can’t compare. Im not experienced enough in the backcountry to make any suggestions but im sure @Yeahti87 or @F1EA could help you out.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Koruas float exceptionally well in powder, the nose is huge. No issue with nose diving at all.
I haven’t ridden many Burtons though. @F1EA or @Craig64 could help with the Fish.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a Fish too hahah
Actually... two. A 161 Flat Fish and a 160 Retro Fish. Forgot the yr on the flat Fish but it's the same shape as the 3D Fish. I'm pretty sure the 3D is amazing.

I wouldn't call the flat Fish a "big mountain" board but you can for sure take em on steeps as long as it's deep and fluffy. I'm likely bringing the Fish to Revelstoke too, and ride it often in Whistler; you just gotta adapt the riding to be a bit more flowy and turny instead of charging it, which the "big mtn" boards above do much better.

Those short tail, short effective edge floaty boards are super fun; they have a unique feel that's hard to replace. But the freeride-oriented boards feel more secure, can be more agile/precise, stable, versatile, etc. which you definitely want if you wanna go fast on steep gnarly places like Kicking Horse. You can make most reasonable boards work, just have to know where and how to compromise. 

Also, camber is perfectly fine for powder boards.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have ridden many many boards, but my go to board is always my 2012 DC Devun Walsh Pro. When that thing breaks in half I'm going to call it a day and hang my boots up for good at this point, can't find anything else like it unfortunately.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

faridk89 said:


> I have ridden many many boards, but my go to board is always my 2012 DC Devun Walsh Pro. When that thing breaks in half I'm going to call it a day and hang my boots up for good at this point, can't find anything else like it unfortunately.


Maybe the Lib Skate Banana ?


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

thecadgod said:


> Recently ordered a Korua Dart, see how it compares to others, Im very hesitant about a powder board with that much camber but seems to be what the big dogs are riding...


Don't worry, Dart is floaty, easy to maneuver in powder, and steep terrain.
I rode it in the Alps last season and love it!


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

I think being cooped up inside has me feeling spendy! Like BX Im shopping for a new Pow/Big Mountain board. Never going see piste, only big powder lines. I have narrowed it down to a Signal Wow 157 and a Korua Dart 156 (5'9" 165lbs, 10.5 boot). Current quiver is a 154 skate banana for resorts, 157 GNU Swallow tail carver and a 156 Orca for backcountry trips. What board would you add to the quiver? Signal or Dart?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Signal Wow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

thecadgod said:


> I think being cooped up inside has me feeling spendy! Like BX Im shopping for a new Pow/Big Mountain board. Never going see piste, only big powder lines. I have narrowed it down to a Signal Wow 157 and a Korua Dart 156 (5'9" 165lbs, 10.5 boot). Current quiver is a 154 skate banana for resorts, 157 GNU Swallow tail carver and a 156 Orca for backcountry trips. What board would you add to the quiver? Signal or Dart?


Are you purposely looking for a camber board?

With all your other reverse/hybrid boards, you would probably have a better time on some hybrid camber freeride boards... but, i still recommend you go with a camber board and get used to it. Just know that you're going to have to get used to it.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

F1EA said:


> Are you purposely looking for a camber board?


Yeah! Don't really need to another hybrid. Got a couple good backcountry seasons under my belt, figure it is time to step up to a camber powder board.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

thecadgod said:


> I think being cooped up inside has me feeling spendy!


Ruh roh.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Sometime you just got to go with the flow. Looked on offer up and someone by SDSU was selling a hardly used WOW 157 for $200. Im floored, here in San Diego, we have hardly any snow shops and not many riders in the area. So, Im the proud owner of a Signal WOW!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

thecadgod said:


> Sometime you just got to go with the flow. Looked on offer up and someone by SDSU was selling a hardly used WOW 157 for $200. Im floored, here in San Diego, we have hardly any snow shops and not many riders in the area. So, Im the proud owner of a Signal WOW!!!


If the fish bites... y'all gotta reel it.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

thecadgod said:


> Sometime you just got to go with the flow. Looked on offer up and someone by SDSU was selling a hardly used WOW 157 for $200. Im floored, here in San Diego, we have hardly any snow shops and not many riders in the area. So, Im the proud owner of a Signal WOW!!!


Wow Wow. That doesn't happen here, just a bunch of junk for sale. Nice find.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> I think what I like about the Pencil is that it holds the turn shape very well, so it keeps up the speed though the turn. It's going to be interesting to ride the Bullet Train.


[/QUOTE]
I can’t wait to hear about the Bullet Train. It looks like even Wolken has to work for it on that board. If you look at how much body movement he uses on that board compared to other Koruas it’s pretty noticeable. Please be safe on that thing! Anyway back to wiping up drool...I’ve been staring at Cafe Racers again.


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

I can’t wait to hear about the Bullet Train. It looks like even Wolken has to work for it on that board. If you look at how much body movement he uses on that board compared to other Koruas it’s pretty noticeable. Please be safe on that thing! Anyway back to wiping up drool...I’ve been staring at Cafe Racers again.
[/QUOTE]

I can't wait for Korua carving workshops, I'm so keen to try the Bullet Train. 
I rode CR 2 days ago, posted a video in 'Who Rides Korua' topic. Easy turning, pleasant ride, good pop, lively, basically near the same as the dart. Just less demanding, and more forgiving.

Not sure Koruas are the best option for BigMountains riding. I really didn't feel confident on dart on hard pack snow. Had a lot of sitdowns, lost heel edge a lot of times, not sure why. It seems it's very gentle/responsive on ice. Of course, I rode Dart in St. Anton and some other 3-3.5k m n.p.m mountains, but I would avoid taking themin terrain, where I would have to traverse on edge a lot,be careful and slide, or when I know, there is no fresh powder.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Have a DOA and BOSS for all mountain freestyle and looking to get a directional hard charger. Below are the ones that come in a size that is preferable.

Jones Flagship/maybe ultra 162W
Ride Commisioner 162
Nidecker concept 161
The Bataleon Carver looks amazing but more a “fast board”, not hard charger
I like some Arbors but the 162s Don’t come wide enough

So many options. 6”0 205 size 10.5. Have a DOA 158 and BOSS 159


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

BoarderHack89 said:


> Have a DOA and BOSS for all mountain freestyle and looking to get a directional hard charger. Below are the ones that come in a size that is preferable.
> 
> Jones Flagship/maybe ultra 162W
> Ride Commisioner 162
> ...


This years Squash 163 is now a wide model, that's my big mountain stick (2019) and I absolutely love it. The camber height on it is ridiculous, very locked in on edge, progressive sidecut so if you weight the tail more through the turn it can actually be quite nimble, but holds high speed drawn out carves very well too. Arbor Annex 163W would fit the bill too.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Phedder said:


> This years Squash 163 is now a wide model, that's my big mountain stick (2019) and I absolutely love it. The camber height on it is ridiculous, very locked in on edge, progressive sidecut so if you weight the tail more through the turn it can actually be quite nimble, but holds high speed drawn out carves very well too. Arbor Annex 163W would fit the bill too.


 Evo didn‘t list the 163W in Its specs, the annex looks absolutely perfect. Also really like the graphic. I’m a pretty big dude at 6’0 oscillating between 205 and 215 size 10.5 but I’ve always stayed a little smaller and freestyle boards. I guess it’s time to sack up, I assume that’s the perfect size for me and not to big


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

BoarderHack89 said:


> Evo didn‘t list the 163W in Its specs, the annex looks absolutely perfect. Also really like the graphic. I’m a pretty big dude at 6’0 oscillating between 205 and 215 size 10.5 but I’ve always stayed a little smaller and freestyle boards. I guess it’s time to sack up, I assume that’s the perfect size for me and not to big


I'm similar at 6'1 200lbish but I squeeze into a size 9 boot, and still aim for wide boards. I haven't riddden the Annex but it's pretty high up my list on what I think I'd like if I replaced the Squash for that style of riding. 

My others likes yours are usually smaller and more freestyle focused, some of my favorite daily drivers I've owned would be 158 DC Supernatant, 157 Niche Theme, 157 Salomon Dancehaul, 154 Ride Warpig, 157W Freethinker. Then for those big mountain sticks I've always gone 160+, 164W Custom X, 163 Squash, 162 Archetype, 162 Flight Attendant, 164 Ride Highlife. 

I think you'll love the jump to something like the 163W Annex. The extra stability/edgehold/plowability gives so much more confidence when really charging hard and fast. Those are the boards for keeping up with skiers haha.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Phedder said:


> I'm similar at 6'1 200lbish but I squeeze into a size 9 boot, and still aim for wide boards. I haven't riddden the Annex but it's pretty high up my list on what I think I'd like if I replaced the Squash for that style of riding.
> 
> My others likes yours are usually smaller and more freestyle focused, some of my favorite daily drivers I've owned would be 158 DC Supernatant, 157 Niche Theme, 157 Salomon Dancehaul, 154 Ride Warpig, 157W Freethinker. Then for those big mountain sticks I've always gone 160+, 164W Custom X, 163 Squash, 162 Archetype, 162 Flight Attendant, 164 Ride Highlife.
> 
> I think you'll love the jump to something like the 163W Annex. The extra stability/edgehold/plowability gives so much more confidence when really charging hard and fast. Those are the boards for keeping up with skiers haha.


 Thanks for The suggestios!! The Salomon ultimate ride looks very similar as well.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I don’t think we have “big mountains”on the East Coast but when I’m looking to charge and leave a wake of befuddled skiers in my path or cut a steep to ribbons I grab my Sims. Nothing flusters that board.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

Arbor Crosscut Camber. My new favorite board. Absolutely slays steep, icy runs and lays a trench on groomers. Super stable on uneven cruddy stuff. On powder it floats and is almost surfy with the big nose and uprise fenders. It's stiff enough to be stable on hairy shit, yet has enough give to make turns when you need it. It's a new kid on the block but well worth checking out if you want a freeride, big-mountain board.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Really hard the see much difference from the Aframe ,cross cut, even the annex


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I have only ridden the Crosscut. Supposedly, Crosscut is the same shape as the A-frame but a bit softer flexing. Annex is a different shape that looks more powder-specific with more taper and the tail cut-out. But I agree they all seem to fit in a similar niche.

The Crosscut is my first Arbor board and I am sold on the system camber. The uprise fenders seem to give the best of both worlds with the stability and power of camber without the catchy-ness. I really like the feel, especially in soft snow.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

All mtn, big mtn and BC is my old diy split Amplid Creamer 163, currently 165# and size 6.5 feet. Early rise nose, camber and iirc slight taper. Its damp, dialed, precise, flickable, very comfortable and confident for what ever you throw at it. I'd love to get a split Amplid Surf Shuttle probably a 157...and that would be my 2 board quiver.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

If I have big objectives on a day, I'm probably grabbing either my Dupraz D1+ 6' (178 cm) or United Shapes Orbit 157.

D1 is most comfortable I've felt at speed on a board before. Big sidecut means I can lay it over and carve at high speeds with confidence. That big nose is a liability in tight spaces though, so I wouldn't want to ride it on a mountain with tight tree zones or tight cliff zones and chutes. If I know I have access to a wide open alpine bowl, it's on.

Orbit is new to me this year. That thing rails. Only a 157, but rides more like a 163, and a burly 163 at that. It's WAY gnarlier than the Rome Blur it replaced. Super confident holding a line at speed flying through chopped up snow. Not a relaxing ride though, so far I need to be on it to get the most of it. I had thought about making it my daily driver, but I need to see how much it breaks in after a few more days out.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kimchijajonshim said:


> If I have big objectives on a day, I'm probably grabbing either my Dupraz D1+ 6' (178 cm) or United Shapes Orbit 157.
> 
> D1 is most comfortable I've felt at speed on a board before. Big sidecut means I can lay it over and carve at high speeds with confidence. That big nose is a liability in tight spaces though, so I wouldn't want to ride it on a mountain with tight tree zones or tight cliff zones and chutes. If I know I have access to a wide open alpine bowl, it's on.
> 
> Orbit is new to me this year. That thing rails. Only a 157, but rides more like a 163, and a burly 163 at that. It's WAY gnarlier than the Rome Blur it replaced. Super confident holding a line at speed flying through chopped up snow. Not a relaxing ride though, so far I need to be on it to get the most of it. I had thought about making it my daily driver, but I need to see how much it breaks in after a few more days out.


You is correct.

That D1 is incredibly stable. Nothing comes close at speed when you need to count 100% that nose is not going to sink and that rear edge is not letting go. BUT it is a serious liability when stuff gets tight/choppy. To the point that I ended riding other boards just because any time I couldn't ride the big lines, the D1+ was just a beat up. When boards like the Landlord, Dump Truck, Archetype, Cheetah... do almost as good in their own way, without the drawbacks.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey guys, I ended up getting a Burton Straight Chuter 159. I had a big discount and got it for less than half the price. It was a great fit for my needs and I always loved my Burton boards even though they’re overpriced. Thanks for all the recommendations !


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

BXNoob said:


> Maybe the Lib Skate Banana ?


I had one, hated it. I need a board that's pretty flat and stiff.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

faridk89 said:


> I had one, hated it. I need a board that's pretty flat and stiff.


That is definitely the prevailing opinion around here about the Skate Banana! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

faridk89 said:


> I had one, hated it. I need a board that's pretty flat and stiff.


Ya tbh I don’t know who rides those, just thought it was kinda similar to your DC


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BXNoob said:


> Ya tbh I don’t know who rides those, just thought it was kinda similar to your DC


I actually thought the whole Skate Banana for a big mtn stick was a joke.......


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

F1EA said:


> I actually thought the whole Skate Banana for a big mtn stick was a joke.......


Oh I wasn’t recommending for big mtn riding lmao the other guy was just sad he couldn’t find a board like his DC Devun Walsh and I thought they were similar (maybe they’re not tho)


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Flat and stiff? Ultra mind expander


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Flat and stiff? Ultra mind expander


If I make a trip out west this year, I might grab one of these. Thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

But the Ultra is camber!!!!!

Get a Venture. Cause they're made in Silverton. Or a Superposition, theyr'e designed in Dillon.


I miss the Ultradream. Such a good shape. #reminiscent


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Nivek said:


> .........
> I miss the Ultradream. Such a good shape. #reminiscent


I've just removed my Ultra Dream from ebay, I thought to myself "What am I doing". Progressed so much on that board.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a 2013 K2 Ultra Dream. When did K2 discontinue it and what have they replaced it with? I'm not a huge fan of it as I have never developed a taste for the flat profile of the board. Not sure why I still have it.......


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess the closest replacement would be either the Alchemist or the Overboard, but neither are really in the spirit of the Ultra. The flat wasn't for everyone. I wanna say they killed it in 2014? But I really don't remember.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I grabbed an iguchi pro camber for this and I'm stoked on it. Had been using the signal omni for this purpose otherwise. That board is scary light and something else. Its damp enough and stuff has to be total ice coast trash to be bucked around. 

I've grabbed it at loon hitting hard runs after theyre skied off. It hauls. I've heard the iguchi might be even better and I'm all about it.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've tried a lot of big mountain sticks, and agree that the Burton Landlord does it all extremely well. The Flag is stiffer torsionally, so if you hit a patch of trees after the steep, it's not as fun. The Arbor Iguchi just doesn't float like the Landlord. To me the Landlord was perfect, but it might not be for everyone. The surfy quality of it is over the top. Nice medium stiff flex, fairly damp, and is at home on a steep, or slashing.

Snagged a Cheetah, and taking it out for the first time. Wanted to see what the hype was about.

Also finally got my hands on a Lost Lib Tech Rocket. So going to try that as well.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I've tried a lot of big mountain sticks, and agree that the Burton Landlord does it all extremely well. The Flag is stiffer torsionally, so if you hit a patch of trees after the steep, it's not as fun. The Arbor Iguchi just doesn't float like the Landlord. To me the Landlord was perfect, but it might not be for everyone. The surfy quality of it is over the top. Nice medium stiff flex, fairly damp, and is at home on a steep, or slashing.
> 
> Snagged a Cheetah, and taking it out for the first time. Wanted to see what the hype was about.
> 
> Also finally got my hands on a Lost Lib Tech Rocket. So going to try that as well.


You didn't find the guch pro camber had good float even with the bindings set back a bit? I think it has 2x14 pack inserts. The third one from the front is reference so you have about 2 more you can set it back if you're riding in pow which I think was the entire point of having that many inserts. Arbor seems to do that on many of their boards. The capita DOA for reference has 6 inserts, so 2x12. 

The landlord looks like it's a directional S camber board. So if you want to compare that to one of the guch boards, the annex is probably the better one to compare to but even that is camber (and not S-camber!). It's also likely stiffer than the LL since arbor rates it stiffer than the guch pro camber.

TLDR: there are definitely better sticks for powder than a stiff-ish camber board even if you can set it back. Not at all surprised that an S camber board does better in the deep stuff!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I've tried a lot of big mountain sticks, and agree that the Burton Landlord does it all extremely well. The Flag is stiffer torsionally, so if you hit a patch of trees after the steep, it's not as fun. The Arbor Iguchi just doesn't float like the Landlord. To me the Landlord was perfect, but it might not be for everyone. The surfy quality of it is over the top. Nice medium stiff flex, fairly damp, and is at home on a steep, or slashing.
> 
> Snagged a Cheetah, and taking it out for the first time. Wanted to see what the hype was about.
> 
> Also finally got my hands on a Lost Lib Tech Rocket. So going to try that as well.


Landlord is better hahah
The Cheetah is fine, but doesn't float nearly as much. Needs steep to keep afloat, but... Cheetah turns are glorious.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> You didn't find the guch pro camber had good float even with the bindings set back a bit? I think it has 2x14 pack inserts. The third one from the front is reference so you have about 2 more you can set it back if you're riding in pow which I think was the entire point of having that many inserts. Arbor seems to do that on many of their boards. The capita DOA for reference has 6 inserts, so 2x12.
> 
> The landlord looks like it's a directional S camber board. So if you want to compare that to one of the guch boards, the annex is probably the better one to compare to but even that is camber (and not S-camber!). It's also likely stiffer than the LL since arbor rates it stiffer than the guch pro camber.
> 
> TLDR: there are definitely better sticks for powder than a stiff-ish camber board even if you can set it back. Not at all surprised that an S camber board does better in the deep stuff!


I just replied to the boards listed here. I wouldn’t call the Guch a big mountain stick. It’s an all mountain free style with a touch of free ride capability. It’s a great board. But it’s a directional twin. And wouldn’t be my pick for a big mountain stick


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

F1EA said:


> Landlord is better hahah
> The Cheetah is fine, but doesn't float nearly as much. Needs steep to keep afloat, but... Cheetah turns are glorious.


Turns are good! Pumped to try it.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I just replied to the boards listed here. I wouldn’t call the Guch a big mountain stick. It’s an all mountain free style with a touch of free ride capability. It’s a great board. But it’s a directional twin. And wouldn’t be my pick for a big mountain stick


Fair enough!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Fair enough!


Seriously, it’s a great board. I have one. It was my replacement to my old T Rice Pro and fill that quiver spot for me.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Seriously, it’s a great board. I have one. It was my replacement to my old T Rice Pro and fill that quiver spot for me.


Making me excited to get up on it! Maybe tomorrow if I can play my cards right!
I haven't ridden it yet. It's probably taking a similar spot in the quiver as my signal omni but the edge tech and fenders make it different enough to keep both... I think!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Making me excited to get up on it! Maybe tomorrow if I can play my cards right!
> I haven't ridden it yet. It's probably taking a similar spot in the quiver as my signal omni but the edge tech and fenders make it different enough to keep both... I think!


The fenders always take a minute to get used to when laying a deeper carve. Honestly could do without that tech. I do like the balance feel when spinning natural hits. It was fun in the park too


----------

